

Introducing the iOS Block | Pushing iOS  - digitalengineer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvhSOzmmCiU

======
digitalengineer
He's got a blog with more insights:
[http://jaymachalani.com/](http://jaymachalani.com/)

------
steffex
Really liking this! Hope we can have something like this in iOS8 :)

~~~
digitalengineer
W'll have to wait and see, but I like the way he makes using iOS even easier.

